# Peri Peri chicken recipe



## swiss cheese

Hi all

I have been trying to find a good Peri-Peri chicken recepie, with no luck. Have any of you cooked this in the past, and how has it turned out? 

Thanks in Advance

SC


----------



## swiss cheese

Hmm no joy so far, perhaps if I expanded!

I enjoy cooking to the extreme, in fact it's the one thing that keeps me sane and that my mind focuses on when I'm having a rough day. I work in the financial sector in London so I'm sure you can imagine that we have had a rough few days!!

I'm a big fan of Nandos' a South African chain of restaurants that cooks excellent Portuguese Peri Peri chicken, at least that's what I think, I confess having never been to Portugal (as yet!)

Whilst you can buy pre-bottled stuff from them I do prefer doing it from scratch, much more satisfying! I have been having a play around with different marinades but I have not gotten it right by any stretch of the imagination. 

Has anyone here experimented with Peri Peri Chicken, or has a recipe which will blow my socks off??!

Cheers, SC


----------



## mezzaluna

Patience please, Swiss Cheese- it make take some time for the right person to come along and see your post. We do our best, but there's no substitute for correct information. 

Like you, my brother has a very busy life (as a physician); he also looks to cooking to relax and restore! Of course in London you have a huge variety of cuisines to choose from, and probably many options for buying ingredients from all over the world. I was impressed by this wonderful variety during my last visit in '02. The Chinese food I ate was the best I've ever had.


----------



## ishbel

Hello Swiss Cheese
I've only tasted a little of the sauce from Nando's. A friend ordered it and I was intrigued to try it, because its a dish I've often eaten when in Portugal. The Nando's stuff wasn't what I was used to!

Incidentally, I've usually seen it more commonly written as Piri Piri sauce in the UK - if you do a google under that spelling, you should find a few recipes. Here's Wozza's from the BBC site!
BBC - Food - Recipes - Piri-piri chicken


----------



## swiss cheese

Hi Ishbel,

I did notice that one on the BBC site. I think I'll give it a go this long Weekend and tell you all how it turns out!

I have found one which I will be trying as well, though it needs some time as the sauce needs to set for a week or so:

*Molho de Piri-Piri*
This is the traditional sauce or marinade that is offered throughout Portugal in restaurants,
cafés, and bars. The recipe can vary a little from place to place, but this is the basic one. Note: This recipe requires advance preparation.
1 cup olive oil 
1.5 tablespoons ground piri-piris or substitute piquin or Thai chillies 
1/2 tablespoon paprika 
1 clove garlic, minced, or more to tasted 
2 teaspoons sea salt 
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano 
Combine the ingredients in a jar and shake vigorously. Then store in a refrigerator for a few weeks to blend the flavours
Yield: 1 1/4 cups
Heat Scale: Medium

*Frango Piri-Piri (Piri-Piri Chicken)*
This dish originates from Africa but was adopted by the Portuguese and is now one of their main dishes served in restaurants, cafés, and bars. The dish is usually served with crisp hot french fries, but you could serve boiled new potatoes if you prefer. Note: This recipe requires advance preparation.
1 medium sized chicken, washed 
1 cup Molho de Piri-Piri (see recipe) 
Pinch of ground piri-piri chillies (or substitute piquin or Thai) 
Pinch of oregano (fresh or dried) 
Romaine lettuce 
1 medium red onion, sliced and separated into rings 
2 large tomatoes, chopped 
1/4 cup Molho de Piri-Piri (see recipe) 
1 lemon, sliced for garnish 
Place the chicken on a cutting board and split it lengthways at the breastbone (but not in two halves) so that it will lie flat. Then flatten it as much as possible with a mallet. Place the chicken in a shallow glass pan and more the Molho over it. Marinate, covered, in the refrigerator for 3 hours.
Remove the chicken and sprinkle over it some of the ground piri-piri and oregano. Grill the chicken over coals or gas until done. (It can also be baked in the glass pan with the marinade.)
Chop the chicken coarsely.
Arrange the lettuce on four plates, add the onion rings and tomatoes, and top with the chicken. Serve garnished with lemon slices and a small bowl of the Molho as a dressing.
Yield: 4 servings
Heat Scale: Medium

SC


----------



## ishbel

Hmmmm, I spotted something odd in that recipe, SC... there is a 'one cup' of piri piri sauce and a quarter cup of piri-piri sauce.... I'm assuming the 1 cup measurement is for the chicken and the .25 cup is as a dipping sauce alongside the cooked chicken!


----------



## swiss cheese

hehe I spotted that as well :lol:, I was going to make a much larger batch of the sauce! 

If I have to wait 2+ weeks to see if its good or not, I soo don't want to wait yet another 2-3 weeks for another batch to be made!!


----------



## ishbel

If you go to a good supermarket, you should be able to buy ready-made piri-piri sauce. That might be a good stop-gap solution? I remember seeing it in Selfridge's foodhall and also in Harrod's. Can't remember the brand, though!


----------



## swiss cheese

I know Nando's do sell their sauce bottled, though I have found it to be a bit below par what they serve in restaurants. Makes sense really, I haven’t tried the Harrods food hall for a while, you may be onto something there! :lips:

Borough Market is usually good, though noting Portuguese there at the moment.


----------



## free rider

Peri-peri is a type of chile... Bird's Eye. If you look for those name variations, you should have some luck. I quite like Nando's sauce, but I prefer to make my own.


----------



## swiss cheese

Any chance you could share your sauce recipe? :crazy:


----------

